# 150 Gallon / 90 Gallon



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Well I took the past two days off and decided to muck around with my tanks. I recently acquired a 150 Gallon so I was really pumped to get it up.

Waters been settling in since last weekend but today I began to move my fish over and used my established to seed the FX5. Also moved my extra filter over as well. It's very bare right now 

Then I decided to rescape my 90 gallon. Looks like junk right now, if anyone has any suggestions please tell me


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

I presume you keeping discus in the 150? Which you can get at least 10-15 discus *jealous* Do one of those Amano designs with the 90. The mountain and valley look and then throw in a bunch of cardinals or some kind of tetra. Or spilt the 90 into sections and breed a variety of crystal shrimps lol.


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

The Amano thing.. I'm trying but I stink at it. Also I can't find the stones that match together from what I have anyways. Either way I'll keep at it. It'll look a bit different once the plants grow out as well.



Dee2010 said:


> I presume you keeping discus in the 150? Which you can get at least 10-15 discus *jealous* Do one of those Amano designs with the 90. The mountain and valley look and then throw in a bunch of cardinals or some kind of tetra. Or spilt the 90 into sections and breed a variety of crystal shrimps lol.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice size of tank.

You could look for stone at Aqua Inspiration. Reasonable prices and not too far from you. One other option is garden centres. I picked up a ton of black & white zebra stone from Humber Nurseries back in the fall - price was per rock but worked out to be about $0.70 per pound which is pretty cheap compared to many aquarium stores.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

good start so far, theres also a rock quary on kennedy between finch and midland, you can also check there, way beter prices than your lfs


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Was able to pick up 15 discus yesterday. Did not even look at nls but went nuts for tetra color bits. Did a 25% water change, sat and watched them for a while lol.



















Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice group gary. Jealous I am maxed at five....looking good so far.
Funny thing had the same scenario with mine, they ignored NLS and I was like
great so I have to starve and train them to eat pellets. Then thought give tetra bit
a shot and they went for it. I wonder why??


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Reworked my 90 gallon. Maybe this will be my second discus tank incase I have to move some of the guys later on.










Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

GaryC said:


> Reworked my 90 gallon. Maybe this will be my second discus tank incase I have to move some of the guys later on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"my second discus tank" is a typo right, you mean "my first reef tank"?


----------

